# First timer



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

My DH and I are both 29 (30 in April - yikes!) and have been ttc since January 2002, so 4 years now.  We gave it about 2 years before going to see the GP.  Since then, I've been referred to our local hospital and I had a laparoscopy last May.  They found mild endometriosis which they removed, but the GP said it wasn't likely to cause problems ttc.

My DH has had 2 SA, with the same result - poor morphology.    Been referred again to local women's hospital.  Went to see GP 6th February.  He has put us on the waiting list for IUI which will apparently be about 6 months.  So hopefully, we are looking at our first IUI in July / August  

This feels like our first real step towards getting pregnant, even though I'm trying not to get my hopes up.  Seems as though 1st time is not very successful.  But that stupid little voice in the back of my mind says 'You might be pregnant by Christmas'.

This site is amazing.  I'm glad that I am able to share this with other people in my situation.
Thanks for a great website!  I wish everyone lots of luck and baby dust this year - I hope its a good one!  

Oh, happy Valentines day!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Millers and welcome.

Happy Valentines day to you... 

Have you read Aussiemegs beginners guide - its great.

We have just had to abandon our first cycle of IUI cos I produced too many follicles  
Still at least now we know what its all about.

Your 6 months will pass really quickly, and yeah there is a chance you could be pregnant by then. If you do have to go ahead with the IUI tho don't panic.

Come and join us on the IUI girls - think we are on part 145 now. Everyone is really lovely and will help you thru the experience.

Lots of luck and  

Jx

p.s hitting 30 isn't so bad...I will be 31 in May Lol


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say we had a BFP with our 1st IUI and our little boy was one last week..so stay positive it can work 1st time. Good luck.
Love Northenr Lass X


----------



## loobs (Aug 22, 2005)

To the Millers

Hope you can stay positive. We got lucky first time around with IUI (drug-free) and our poppet is four now. We then got lucky third go with our second poppet (now one) and I'm about to pop another poppet from a first-go drug free cycle. So, you never know. I never ever believed I'd be a mum, but here I am, almost a mum of three. Be positive, stay healthy and get comfort and info from this site.

Love Loobs


----------



## angiett (Dec 28, 2005)

To the millers & anyone else out there !

It is my 1st time also, and we are in exactly the same situation as you ! I have mild endo and we are looking to have IUI privately in July/Aug. 

It is so positive & reassuring hearing that people can get pregnant on their first time with IUI!

I dont think im coping well emotionally at the moment -I kind of feel positive some days & other days feel like giving it all up. The worst for me is hearing someone is pregnant! (even celebreties i dont know!) I get completely distraught ! Do you think its normal? I cant talk to anyone i know as they dont understand!
LOL Angie xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Angie, I know exactly how you feel about other people who fall pregnant easily.  I try to be happy for them but I also feel like its not fair.

I try and stay very positive.  I know that we are in a very good situation, so things are looking good.

Thanks to everyone who replied, it really helps knowing that the first time can work.  I was beginning to feel a bit dispondent.  

Thanks again!
Cathy


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Millers,
I know exactly how you feel. You dare not think of the future. I also have mild endo and had laser treatment in November. They started me on IUI last month and i've just tested positive! I know I'm not out of the woods yet but this is the first time I've ever tested positive and really wasn't expecting it so it's a real possibility for you too! 
Like Chickadee says, join the IUI thread 145. It has been an amazing support for me even though I've only been on it a couple of weeks (the all important 2ww). I will have to leave it v soon  

Angie - I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets glum when they hear about celebs being pg. Reckon Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise was the most yucky. Mind you, Brad and Ange is also pretty bleurgh.  

 to you both.
Kitty x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Cathy,

Just wanted to say hello & welcome to the IUI board!  I got a BFP on my second drug-free IUI and I wish you all the luck in getting yours too  .

Fingers crossed!

Minkey x


----------



## NicolaG (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi

I have a little boy who is nearly 4, (4th attempt at IUI) and I am currently 29 weeks pregnant with a little girl and this was 1st attempt at natural IUI.  

So there is a lot of success stories out there, you have just got to go for it and chill as much as you can!!

Wishing you both tons of luck!

Nic x


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Glad to hear some first time success stories.  

Here's hoping the first time is lucky for me.

Clare


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your advice!

I was beginning to think that I joined too early, but I love reading everyone's stories.  It puts this whole thing into perspective - what may or may not be possible.

I can't wait for my turn!

Cathy


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Cathy, I feel that I've joined too late.  I've learnt more reading this board than I have done from the clinic!  

Good luck!
Clare


----------

